# Shipping structures question



## CC&O (May 31, 2010)

This may be in the wrong place.
I have several building that I would like to sell, but I am not sure how to ship them. They are already assembled. IS it worth trying to ship them or should I break them down ans sell them as a scratch building lot?


----------



## Jim 68cuda (Apr 23, 2014)

Probably best to sell the assembled building complete, fill the box its in with Styrofoam peanuts (but don't cram them in around the structure), and put that box in a larger box and surround the inner box with bubble wrap or more styrofoam peanuts. Include a disclaimer in your advertisement than some parts may come loose in shipping and may need to be reglued.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

When I ship buildings I wrap them in bubble wrap & use Styrofoam peanuts. I never had a problem. But like said above some small parts may fall off in shipping. We all know how well the post office handles the boxes :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

i have shipped a few buildings. i do the same as the above. wrap in bubble wrap . sometimes i will use cardboard around the building for additional bracing. the buildings are worth more together than taken apart.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have received many buildings and the have been shipped hole. 

all most all of them were packed like the 3 above guys have said.

and like they say, put in the part about some parts may need re-gluing.
most people that buy buildings know tat there will be some fixing but not all need fixing.

good luck. put them in the "for sale" post.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

If the structures have very small parts it would be a good idea to place the whole structure in a plastic bag before putting it in the box surrounded by the already recommended packing material. That way small parts will not be lost if they come loose. Kind of hard to find those parts (especially if they are light color) in the popcorn Styrofoam, etc...


----------



## CC&O (May 31, 2010)

*Shipping buildings*

Thanks everyone


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

golfermd said:


> If the structures have very small parts it would be a good idea to place the whole structure in a plastic bag before putting it in the box surrounded by the already recommended packing material. That way small parts will not be lost if they come loose. Kind of hard to find those parts (especially if they are light color) in the popcorn Styrofoam, etc...


thats a real good tip :thumbsup::appl:


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

When shipping I do all of the above: Inner plastic bag, bubble wrap, and Styrofoam peanuts. If it is a very delicate piece, I will double-box. I use USPS Priority Mail because they have such great and convenient features. They provide free boxes. free Delivery Confirmation, free $50.00 insurance, and free pickup from your door. 

D.A.


----------

